# ACHAT APPLE TV



## philedesbois (14 Mai 2010)

bonjour voila ceci est mon 1er méssage j'ai l'intention de m'offrir un APPLE TV mais vu sur différents forums cela a l'air bien compliqué !
1/ est- il obligatoire de passer par ITUNES pour voir mes videos téléchargées ?
apparament oui mais faut-il absolument les tranformées en H264 ou X264 car la plupart des films sur mon MACBOOK sont en AVI 
2/si il faut les tranformées la solution est absolument ATVflash( je possède déja perian et vlc )
3/ ce logiciel ce télécharge absolument sur une clé USB est-il payant je crois que oui 17  
mais une fois pour toute ou ce paiement est a renouvelé tous les ans ?
4/ et enfin vue que je suis un débutant en informatique est-ce que tout cela se fait facilement ?
merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## unfolding (15 Mai 2010)

Bonjour
1) oui.
2) Une solution est Handbrake (gratuit)
3) Lapôcompris.
4) Handbrake a une configuration pour AppleTV. La conversion est longue.


----------



## philedesbois (15 Mai 2010)

merci pour ta réponse mais c'est quoi lapocompris  ?
et peut ètre que ATVflash est payant certe mais plus simple d'installation que Handbrake ?


----------



## bookbook (15 Mai 2010)

Ce sont deux choses différentes.
aTVflash permet le "jailebreak" en quelque sorte de l'AppleTV, lui permettant de lire les formats vidéo non supporté.
HandBrake permet de rendre les vidéos compatibles avec l'AppleTV.


----------



## philedesbois (15 Mai 2010)

merci pour ta réponse claire
et a ton avis c'est quoi le plus simple ou le plus efficace ?
car j'ai des vidéos téléchargées qui sont sur mon Mac en AVI et je veux les regarder sur ma télé via Apple TV.


----------



## bookbook (15 Mai 2010)

Perso, je préfère convertir toutes mes vidéos en m4v ou mp4.
Ca me permet de les regarder sur n'importe quel appareil de la maison (mac, apple tv, iphone, ipod...).


----------



## philedesbois (15 Mai 2010)

ok merci j'ai telecharger handbrake 0.9.4 en 32 bits 
j'ai un MACBOOK PRO 2.66 Mhz 15 pouces 
et lorsque j4ai converti  un DVD avi en mp4  le temps de convertion a été de 30 MN environs cela me parait long ?
est-ce le delais normal ?


----------



## bookbook (15 Mai 2010)

DVD AVI ??? Késako ? 

Plus sérieusement la durée de conversion dépend de la durée du film (logique) et du taux de compression. Mais 30 min pour convertir un dvd entier, ça me parait plutôt normal.


----------



## philedesbois (15 Mai 2010)

ok merci bon week end !


----------



## ubusky (17 Mai 2010)

yop,

pour le "jailbreak", tu as atv usb creator qui est gratuit...


----------

